# nismo exhaust question



## Altima_SE-R (Feb 15, 2007)

Does anyone know the specs. on the nismo exhaust? I want it and I'm willing to customize... so any info like pipe size wall thickness, what does and doesn't fit on the SER etc. would be great! really trying to learn what I'm gettin' into b4 I actually do it.


----------



## 2006serzoom (Oct 14, 2006)

The NISMO exhaust wont fit on the SE-R.The rear bumper is to long...


----------



## acriml01 (May 12, 2004)

If you're going to customize, you might as well go to a muffler shop... it'll be cheaper. I hear that the Mossy exhaust fits, though. Many people in this forum have it (not me, yet).


----------



## jcb272 (May 9, 2006)

Mossy fits great. I have it on my SER. The sound can be a bit droning on the highways due to lack of resonator. fully stainless, mandrel bent, magnaflow muffs. 4" tips. fits flush with the bumper.


----------



## Altima_SE-R (Feb 15, 2007)

actually think i'm gonna go w/mossy. I talked to some ppl bout the nismo exhaust and it doesnt seem worth it. mossy it is...


----------



## full auto 67 (Jun 16, 2006)

I went with Mossy.....no regrets here


----------



## jasonsBLKser (Jan 22, 2007)

maybe its just me but I dont really see the point in buying a bolt on kit when you can go down to the muff. shop and get a exhaust system made for half the price. I did when I put my header's on and I have no regrets. Went with Hotshot headers to a single cat with 3'' tubing and a 16'' Dynomax bullet for a muff/resonator. its loud and raspy as hell but I got the performance I was looking for. but my friend also got a mossy kit for his cobalt SS and I do have to say it looks and sounds/performs great. he just has the money...


----------



## stretch_tim007 (Mar 25, 2005)

*New cat-back exhaust kit...*

I have been trying different mods, and over the course of the past year I have made a few friends in the tuner biz. One tuner shop is using my car to R & D a new cat-back system. The idea is as high-flow as you can muster with making the CA legal limit. (I think that goes for everybody...) Well, should be done in a month, and afterwards this would be marketed online thru there different distributors. I will keep everyone posted on the progress and how the new prototype mod proves itself. I was told that this kit will be sold for less then Greddy's or Mossy's kit, so it might not be a bad deal, IF that is, the mod proves its worth on the dyno...
Anyways, I thought I'd let everyone know. -Peace.


----------



## full auto 67 (Jun 16, 2006)

Good deal!!! keep us posted


----------

